# XIO: fatal IO error 11 bei startx

## die4me

Hi,

seit einigen Tagen habe ich ein grosses Problem mein xorg zu starten. Wenn ich in der  Konsole einfach X eingebe und dies ausfuehre, klappt alles super. jedch bei startx bekomme ich folgenden output in der Konsole: http://dpaste.com/80572/

Ich habe 2 Monitore bei mir angeschlossen und betreibe diese mit xinerama betreiben. Der Bildschirm nach startx bleibt schwarz. ich sehe nur die Maus. Wenn ich diese zwischen den einzelnen Monitoren hin und her bewege, hackt die Maus ziemlich stark. Hier nun erstmal die xorg.conf: http://dpaste.com/80573/ und die xorg.0.log hier: http://dpaste.com/80574/

Ich wei echt nicht mehr weiter und bin fuer jeden Tipp dankbar. Was mir auch gerade noch auffaellt, als Treiber nutze ich nvidia in der 180.60er Version.

mfg

die4me

----------

